# Rapidshare Frage



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich weiß leider nicht, ob dies das richtige Forum hierfür ist, erhoffe mir aber dennoch eine Antwort
Ich habe mal eine Frage:
Ich habe mit einigen Bekannten über die Seite Rapidshare gesprochen. Dabei sind wir zum dem Thema gekommen, dass man als "nicht bezahlender" sehr lange nach einem download warten muss, bis der nächste Download möglich ist.
Einer meiner Bekannten meinte daraufhin, dass er überhaupt nicht warten würde, da er jedesmal bei seinem Router irgendwie das Kabel ziehen würde (?) <- dann müsse er nicht warten und hätte RS ausgetrickst...
Wir haben uns daraufhin in ein heftiges Streitgespräch verstrikt, in welchem es darum ging, ob dies nicht illegal sei, da man die Seite ja gewissermaßen verar***t.
In unserem Streitgespräch kamen wir zu keinem sinnvollen Ergebniss und ich wollte das nun gerne geklärt haben.
Ich selbst downloade nicht bei RS, möchte aber gerne wissen, welche Vermutung korrekt ist.
würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rapidshare Frage*

Falls die ihre Useridentifizierung per IP-Adresse machen (worauf Dein Bericht hindeutet), dann müssen die auch mit den Unzulänglichkeiten der Lösung leben. Es könnte ja auch sein, dass Dein Provider gerade eine Zwangstrennung macht und das wäre nicht vom "Stecker ziehen" zu unterscheiden. Zumindest nicht Anbieterseitig.
Ich bin der - rein subjektiven - Meinung, dass jeder Anbieter sich selbst überlegen muß, ob seine Konfiguration sinnvoll ist. Und man sollte die User nicht dafür verantwortlich machen, wenn die eine offensichtliche Schwachstelle ausnutzen (die noch dazu voll im Einflußbereich des Users liegt).


----------

